# Paterson Sunshine!!!



## epackage (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been trying to get a good pic of the orange peel effect on this beautiful Kinch blob, and I finally captured it...

 I have found out that every bottle from the dig that this bottle came from was like this, the soil must have been really FUNKY at one time, I hope the guys had gloves and long sleeves that day....Jim


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

It does show up quite well Jim. It does make a guy wonder why, or what.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice affect the early morning sun has on the glass.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice color.

 PD


----------

